
Do a barrel roll - Google Search - ot
https://www.google.com/search?q=do%20a%20barrel%20roll
======
ot
Note the bug: "do a barrel roll" skyrocketed at the top of the suggestion
lists for "do a ".

So if you have Google Instant enabled, just typing "do a " will instant-search
"do a barrel roll" and trigger the effect.

I'm sure this wasn't intended.

~~~
gacba
Actually, according to a recent Google blog post, this is _exactly_ what
should happen for hot trending searches. They tweaked the algorithm to make
hot search topics bubble up in the suggestion box and return relevant results
for recent news.

~~~
ot
Of course, what I am saying is that _as a side-effect_ the easter egg is
triggered even if just "do a " is entered, rather than the full key-query.

That's why it doesn't make sense as an easter egg: "do a " is a frequent
prefix, people looking for something else could be annoyed by the effect.

~~~
jurjenh
However, autocomplete will fill out the rest of the query for the user to see,
so they should get a fair idea if they are paying attention... which they
should be when the contents suddenly spins.

------
InfinityX0
Also:
[https://www.google.com/search?pws=0&q=tilt](https://www.google.com/search?pws=0&q=tilt)

~~~
InfinityX0
As far as Easter Eggs go, also:
[https://www.google.com/search?pws=0&q=recursion](https://www.google.com/search?pws=0&q=recursion)

~~~
lurch00
As far as Easter Eggs go, also:
[https://www.google.com/search?pws=0&q=recursion](https://www.google.com/search?pws=0&q=recursion)

~~~
tiwilliam
As far as Easter Eggs go, also:
[https://www.google.com/search?pws=0&q=recursion](https://www.google.com/search?pws=0&q=recursion)

~~~
awj

      File "<stdin>", line 1, in easter_egg
      RuntimeError: maximum recursion depth exceeded

~~~
lsb
That's why you need to do a CPS transform to transform every call into a tail
call, and wrap the continuation up on the heap, so you don't blow out the
stack.

------
mekoka
I just realized that such popular memes, contribute in eating away at Internet
Explorer's market when they don't work on it. People who for months could not
be bothered to even just upgrade to IE7 or 8, are now more than willing to
download and install another browser, just to see google "do a barrel roll".

~~~
Osiris
Except that those people may not realize what's going on. When I checked the
page in my default browser, Opera, I saw nothing _(Doesn't work in IE 9
either)_. It wasn't until I read through the comments that I figured I should
try it in Chrome.

I suppose, however, that people that hear about it will probably have people
telling them that it only works in Chrome.

Once they do see it though, they may see what they are missing. I'm using
WebGL on Google Maps and it's awesome. Now if they can just settle on a nice
standard that works in every browser.

~~~
baby
works in Firefox btw ;)

------
lutorm
Nice. That's more of an aileron roll, though. A barrel roll has an
accompanying corkscrew motion of your velocity vector along with the rotation.

~~~
DannoHung
Right, but it's a reference to the game, where Peppy says, "Do a barrel roll",
but the actual maneuver that you can perform is a very fast aileron roll.

~~~
lutorm
Funny, I never heard of that game. (Maybe it's because I fly flight simulators
where a barrel roll actually _is_ a barrel roll... ;-P )

~~~
AndyKelley
I'm not sure I would call Star Fox 64 a flight simulator. I would recommend
that you play it though :-)

------
antichaos
Also try "stationary" on Google. That easter egg works on all browsers.

~~~
someone13
I don't get anything?

~~~
tsm
Well, the webpage isn't moving, so...it's stationary.

~~~
skeletonjelly
Right but where are the pencils and rulers?

~~~
tsm
You have to try "stationery" for that.

------
Jeff_29
Coolest barrel roll in history <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vHiYA6Dmws>

I know this isn't the original intent of the post, but this occured at a make
or break time in Boeing's history and turned out to be a launching point for
the company. If anything had gone wrong, Boeing would probably not exist
today,

Interesting lesson in risk taking.

------
johnnytee
<http://www.google.com/search?q=askew>

search for "askew" does the same thing as "tilt"

------
ck2
_revert to pre-2009 layout_

drats it didn't work

<http://i.imgur.com/Og9Jo.png>

------
mdda
I'm assuming this is being noticed because of the recent ANA plane aerobatics
: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aunUFwyxsF0> (spoiler : plane landed
safely).

~~~
ajarmoniuk
that was centrifugal, not gravitational force

~~~
verroq
Centripetal. Centrifugal force is imaginary.

~~~
ajarmoniuk
Centrifugal is imaginary in a non-inertial reference frame (as the case is
here), but is a "real" force otherwise.

There was a discussion on this exact subject recently on Reddit
(/r/askscience) which might be interesting:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/m2b1t/how_fast_c...](http://www.reddit.com/r/askscience/comments/m2b1t/how_fast_could_a_rock_planet_spin_before/c2xioo7)

and the entry on Wikipedia:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centrifugal_force>

------
moreorless
The attention that this is getting is absolutely ridiculous. Do we not have
anything better to do? :(

------
hammock
Also try "tilt"

<http://www.google.com/search?q=tilt>

------
EwanToo
Only works in Chrome or Firefox, pretty fun :)

~~~
andrewpi
Works in Safari too.

~~~
ThePinion
and Midori

~~~
huhtenberg
and Lynx, but with just 4 frames the animation is a bit choppy

~~~
gregable
I actually tried this to see if you were serious.

------
TechStuff
a list of known Google Easter Eggs:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_hoaxes#Easter_eggs>

------
hkmurakami
Happy to find that there's still a little humor left in the corporate world :)

It's probably a good publicity/user-karma boost that this has come out at this
timing, right after the recent debacles with Gmail, Google Reader, and the iOS
Gmail app. Definitely leaves me feeling warm and fuzzy inside!

------
lanstein
Would be a good keyword to advertise on, startups!

~~~
onwardly
Thanks for the idea! Done.

------
sampsonjs
If you haven't seen it already, this is relevant. And hilarious:
<http://www.collegehumor.com/video/5633958/star-fox-in-iraq>

------
thyrsus
Not working for me; I thought it might be https everwhere or the google https
search option, but turning those off didn't produce the effect. Firefox 3.6.23
on Fedora 14.

~~~
melling
A modern browser is required. Firefox 7?

------
hackernews
no such luck for "do the dougie".

------
bengl
You can make this happen on any arbitrary page, just for fun.

<https://gist.github.com/1337458>

------
moskie
This made me choke on my coffee.

------
roryokane
For those who aren’t using a compatible browser: right after the page loads, a
screenshot of your view of the page rotates 360° as if in a barrel roll. The
page is then a normal, functioning Google results page.

~~~
miahi
It's not a screenshot, it's the actual page that rotates - you can click the
links during the roll.

------
kentf
why is this news.

------
entangledvyne
[https://www.google.com/search?pws=0&q=Z+or+R+twice](https://www.google.com/search?pws=0&q=Z+or+R+twice)
works as well!!!! :D:D:D

------
bawigga
And wasn't there just a post about easter eggs being a thing of the past?
Thanks Google for adding a little bit of fun to your product!

------
ojeffmo
for those of you looking for a video:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLp7LXTSrfs>

------
ColinWright
Not working for me: Firefox 3.6.23 on Ubuntu.

~~~
super_mario
You need HTML5 browser like Firefox 7.

------
useflyer
This technology was demo'ed by SpotCapitan.com on HN a few months ago. So is
Google ripping off cutting-edge front-end engingeering from startups now?

------
swah
No money for labs, but this...

~~~
ori_b
Labs wasn't about money. It was about moving away from half baked unmaintained
releases and towards producing products that the company would be willing to
support properly.

~~~
jasonkostempski
I read that as "moving away from half baked unanimated releases".

------
jasonlgrimes
Love it!

------
pcestrada
I was hoping 'do a loop' did something as well.

------
james-fend
Works on my iPhone.... niccceee

------
VanceRefrig
Thats super cool!

------
diamondhead
Google's new design is completely blocked to the users of non-popular web
browsers. As a user of my own fork of a webkit based browser, I only see the
old Google since Google thinks that my web browser is not modern.

~~~
bennysaurus
What are you sending in your HTTP headers?

------
savrajsingh
Is this Google's response to Siri? :)

~~~
endtime
Yes, because easter eggs didn't exist before the iPhone 4S.

------
deano
this one always amused me -
<http://www.google.com/search?q=88mph*1.21+gigawatts>

~~~
Timothee
What's the Easter Egg?

~~~
program
In the movie saga "Back to the future" the DeLorean time machine needs to
travel at 88 mph and the flux capacitor needs 1.21 gigawatts of power in order
to activate the time circuits.

~~~
elliottcarlson
There's still no Easter Egg on Google though - the search results for Back to
the Future are there because they refer to those numbers.

------
gerrit
Nice, but I wonder how much money Google are losing delivering the animation
code for this easteregg with every results page, on the off-chance that
someone types this query. I couldn’t find any sign of dynamic code loading in
a cursory glance in the web inspector. Google Search’s source code is
otherwise ruthlessly optimised for bandwidth savings.

~~~
mweimer
It's done with CSS:

body { -moz-animation-name: roll; -moz-animation-duration: 4s; -moz-animation-
iteration-count: 1; -o-animation-name: roll; -o-animation-duration: 4s;
-o-animation-iteration-count: 1; -webkit-animation-name: roll; -webkit-
animation-duration: 4s; -webkit-animation-iteration-count: 1; }

~~~
deepkut
I didn't know this existed -- CSS3? No javascript at work here? I didn't look
at the web resources myself but I'm curious

